# Kapetan Antonis



## Plainsman (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I thought I would post a few photographs up that might be of interest to a lot of people on here. 
I used to go to a school in the mid 70s that overlooked Birkenhead docks and loved looking at all the vessels loading. 

After school armed with a variety of cameras I used to take images of the docks and vessels . I still have them and it pains me after scanning over 5000 negatives that they are stuck on my computer.
Shipping today really leaves me cold and I have no interest at all ,however the images I took still do . I was lucky to witness the last days of British shipping companies in the UK 

Anyway time to share some .. 


Bit of a quiz ..I will try and upload an image of an ex NZ ship the Noutoro I think in Birkenhead during the very early 1980s..Can anybody guess as to what image comes next ?? i'll give you a week!

Best of Luck Regards Mr Wetwood


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Plainsman,

Nice photos. You might get a better response if you post your photos in the Gallery on this site, rather than in one or more of the forums. They will certainly be very welcome there.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Plainsman,

as Ron has said we would like you to post your photos in the Gallery. They would receive a much wider viewing and the members would like to see them. Also with the quiz question, that would be better placed in the Quiz forum again to receive wider viewing. We look forward to your postings and photos.

Hawkey01


----------



## Plainsman (Oct 1, 2010)

*Rammed*

Points taken onboard gentlemen

BTW This is what happened ..Think it was struck by a Polish ship after loading grain a thunder bay. Memory is hazy .


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> Points taken onboard gentlemen
> 
> BTW This is what happened ..Think it was struck by a Polish ship after loading grain a thunder bay. Memory is hazy .


Nearly missed!


----------



## Ivan Meira (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to know if someone can inform about a oil carrier of the 60's named Universe Commander. I want to learn about her history and order a photo. Thanks!


----------

